# What to charge for 1st crop



## honesthilb (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a 30 acre field of mostly alfalfa with a little orchard grass added to it, first year hay. I plan on selling just the first cutting to a neighbor. He'll come in and do all the work. What would be a good, fair price to charge him? I live in SE Minn and have been selling small square bales for between $7 and $10 a bale.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

What'll he pay? I don't know what his operating costs are but just getting it baled and stored runs me around 2 bucks a bale. I cant imagine he'd pay more than 3 per bale but its a jumping off point. or 180 per acre however you wanna slice it


----------



## MFMan (Jul 2, 2013)

Update? I'm wondering how you guys worked it out?


----------

